# YAY!



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

(maybe a her) its 3in in total length including tail in a nice 15 gallon rubbermaid i scrubbed him off cuz he had a ton of muck on her..... i have a reptile lamp over the container with 3/4 water 1/4land (small sized aquarium gravel)

no idea wat to feed her so that would help

i found her literally on the side of the road while on a 15mile bike ride ... i have 2 feeder guppies in his container right now and i broke one of there tails so she could have an easier time nailing um but nothing yet... this all happened about an hour ago...

she is showing no signs of agression or even of opening her mouth to hiss like painters do....

anything else i need to kno? thx


----------



## Polypterus-91 (Jun 15, 2004)

It would help if you told us what it is.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

prob a turtle of some kind



> she is showing no signs of agression or even of opening her mouth to hiss like painters do....


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

oh snap i was so excided i forgot to say it s a common snapping turtle...


----------



## Polypterus-91 (Jun 15, 2004)

Cool find! I love snapping turtles.

Here are a couple of care sheets that should help you out.

Snapping turtle care sheet 1

care sheet 2


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet pic up congrats


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

cant beat free and wild ehh????

i had alot of duckweed in there but it disapeared??? hes only eaten one feeder and a couple worms so far but hes doin fine m building him a enclosure that should last a couple years then convert it into a enclosure for beardiies


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

The best thing to feed her would be ReptoMin Food Sticks..or maybe some nightcrawlers or sumthin..


----------

